# Considering Rinnai direct vent wall heater ?



## DPBurn (Oct 7, 2009)

We are considering installing a direct vent wall heater in our new addition a 12ft x 22ft sun room...about 264 sq feet, with 11 foot to peak ceiling.   Anyone here have any reccomendations on the various brands ?   A friend reccomend I look at the Rinnai heaters, ES08 or ES11 would fit my wall space.

THanks,
DP


----------



## dave11 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't comment on the models you mention, but I have some smaller Rinnai direct vent units that I'm very happy with. No problems with install or performance so far.


----------



## MoeB (Oct 16, 2009)

We had a Rinnai wall furnace installed a year and a half ago.  It really pumps out the heat.  The maintenance consists of taking out the two metal mesh-like filters once a month and cleaning them.  It takes about two or three minutes.  Ours is natural gas and heats our office -- five rooms.  The heating installers we talked with -- including a neighbor who installs all kinds of heating devices -- all said these Rinnai wall heaters are extremely reliable.  

We also have a Rinnai tankless water heater which has run without a glitch.  It's a "tank" only it's tankless.

Moe


----------



## DPBurn (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies
Rannai has changed model numbers so various models are now designated differently.
I'm looking at the ES11, ES17, ES22.  Just had a guy from the gas co. out this AM, he reccomended I go bigger rather than smaller so he reccomended the ES22 20,000 BTU unit.  We don't currently have LPG so tank, and fuel line will also need to be installed.  To run just this unit a small 100LB tank would be sufficient, but future expansion to a LPG generator, cook stove, would require a bigger tank.  Is it better to own or least the tank ?  Possibly just least the 100LB, and then if we expand buy the larger.
Once we go larger we'll probably have to place the tank further away from the house, and more fuel line will need to be run at that time.

Thanks
DPB


----------



## bzockoff (Nov 4, 2009)

DP Burn,
I'm also considering the Rinnai ES08. I have the same size room, 12x24 with 9' ceiling on the North side of my house. I'm currently using electric baseboard (3KW which is equal to 10,000BTU/hr) and it is plenty of heat, when needed in cold weather in Boston suburbs. I have to do the same with an LPG tank and thought about doing the same with the 100LB tank to start with this project. I'd be interested in hearing about how much the project costs you, especially the plumbing part.

Thanks,
BobZ


----------



## DPBurn (Nov 7, 2009)

Quoted $1600 for the ES11 installed with a 100lb tank, and about a 25 foot line run.
Could have gone witht he ES08, but wanted a little extra heat available to throw into the house if needed.

DPBurn


----------



## bzockoff (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi again,

Thanks for the info. I'm currious if they installed a flexible 1/2" copper gas line or hard iron gas line. Also, did they have to bury the gas line? 

BTW, you can buy your own 100lb tank at Home Depot for $130. Then you can buy gas from any supplier. 

Bob


----------

